# Haswell-CPU, Geforce GTX 770M, Samsung-SSD und mattes 17-Zoll-Display: Das neue PCGH-Notebook ist da! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Haswell-CPU, Geforce GTX 770M, Samsung-SSD und mattes 17-Zoll-Display: Das neue PCGH-Notebook ist da! [Anzeige]*

					Das achte PCGH-Notebook in Zusammenarbeit mit MEDION® arbeitet mit einem Core i7-4700MQ (Haswell), einer Geforce GTX 770M sowie einer Samsung-SSD aus der 840er-Serie. Zudem bietet das MEDION® ERAZER® X7825 PCGH-Edition ein entspiegeltes Display mit 17,3 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Haswell-CPU, Geforce GTX 770M, Samsung-SSD und mattes 17-Zoll-Display: Das neue PCGH-Notebook ist da! [Anzeige]*


----------



## rani (5. Juli 2013)

Super Hardware! Liest sich auf den ersten Blick sehr gut.
Wird es das Notebook auch in anderen Varianten geben, z.B. in Weiß oder mit einem Alu Farbton? 

Desweiteren würde ich mich freuen, wenn man es ohne Betriebssystem erwerben könnte und wahlweise bei der Festplatte etwas ändern könnte. (Für diejenigen, die nicht soviel Speicherplatz benötigen oder schon eine SSD Zuhause rumfliegen haben.)

Ansonsten ein Top Produkt, würde mich allerdings über einen ausführlichen Testbericht sehr freuen!


----------



## HORICAN (5. Juli 2013)

ganz schön Preiswert wenn ich überlege das ich für meinen Desktop PC mit fast gleciher Leistung genauso viel zahle TOP ;


----------



## onkelyogi (5. Juli 2013)

funzen original NVDIA treiber oder nur 'medion-eigene' versuche?

und wie würde sich win7 darauf machen von wegen treiber etc?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Als Notebook nicht interessant da es zu groß ist und die Akkulaufzeit zu kurz ist und für zu Hause nicht geeignet weil es ein Notebook ist.

 Ich verstehe immer noch nicht den Sinn dahinter


----------



## Flay (6. Juli 2013)

Als Desktopersatz für zu Hause - nicht jeder will, dass die Wohnung von Technik dominiert wird. Wenn man mit dem Zocken fertig ist, einfach wegpacken, oder zuklappen und ein Deckchen drauflegen, weg isses. 
Ich hab ein älteres, was ich immer mitnehme, wenn ich nen Kurzurlaub bei meinen Eltern mache, und zu Hause dient es als Zweitrechner um nebenher zu surfen oder Videos zu schauen. Auf nem kleineren Display als 17 Zoll macht das Zocken nur wenig Freude.
Man kann mit so einem Teil halt schlecht aufwendige Games unterwegs im Zug zocken, bzw. nicht lange. Aber sooo lange ist man ja auch nicht auf Reise.


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (7. Juli 2013)

Finde der sieht richtig klasse aus, erinnert mich aber vom Design her schwer an MSI... also fast 1:1 abgesehen von der Farbwahl...


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

HORICAN schrieb:


> ganz schön Preiswert wenn ich überlege das ich für meinen Desktop PC mit fast gleciher Leistung genauso viel zahle TOP ;


 
dann musst du aber goldüberzogene hardware kaufen, denn die gtx770m ist nicht annähernd mit der GTX770 fürn Desktop vergleichbar....



GTRblackKNIGHT schrieb:


> Finde der sieht richtig klasse aus,  erinnert mich aber vom Design her schwer an MSI... also fast 1:1  abgesehen von der Farbwahl...


 
medion und msi verbauen die gleichen chassis.


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (7. Juli 2013)

@ the.hai

Danke für die Info!

Um wie viel Prozent reden wir den zwischen der GTX 770 und der GTX 770 M ?!

Für mich jedenfalls sollte die Leistung des GTX 780 M ausreichen ; )


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2013)

GTRblackKNIGHT schrieb:


> @ the.hai
> Um wie viel Prozent reden wir den zwischen der GTX 770 und der GTX 770 M ?!


 
Die 770m ist ca. gleich schnell wie eine GTX 560 Ti oder HD 6870. Von einer GTX 770 sind wir da noch weit entfernt.

Hier hast du ein paar Benchmarks:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Gesamtüberblick: Im Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780M, GTX 770M & GTX 765M - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (7. Juli 2013)

Danke Dir!

Das ist ja mal bitter und irgendwie Kundenverarsche...
Also hat dieser Chip den Namen eigtl. gar nicht verdient.

Wie viel schneller ist die GTX 770 denn als die GTX 560 ?^^


----------



## alexq (7. Juli 2013)

Es geht hier ja auch um eine 770M und diese Grafikkarten sind nunmal langsamer als ihre Desktopvertreter.


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Juli 2013)

Also ich kann von diesem Notebook nur abraten.

Hab mir selbst vor 2 jahren eines als Desktop ersatz angeschaft, und die qualität ist echt mehr als mangelhaft.

So löst sich schon der lack an den "maustasten" und auch das Touchpad hat deutliche gebrauchsspuren, obwohl vorwiegend eine maus verwendet wird.

Des weiteren war nach einem Jahr etwas mit der kühlung nciht mehr in ordnung, wodurch die CPU überhitzte, und somit spielen fast unmöglich war (BF3 und LoL hatten Framedrops im 5min takt). weswegen ich das gerät einshicken musste
 Und wieder ein jahr später habe ich erneut das selbe Problem. Also hatte ich damit nicht einfach nur pech, sondern es ist ein allgemeinse problem der Reihe.

Alles in allem wird von dem Notebook zwar viel versprochen aber nur ein teil davon gehalten. 

Leiber etwas mehr ausgeben und hatt dann keine probleme.


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Also ich kann von diesem Notebook nur abraten.
> 
> Hab mir selbst vor 2 jahren eines als Desktop ersatz angeschaft, und die qualität ist echt mehr als mangelhaft.
> 
> ...


 
du hast dir dieses Notebook vor zwei jahren schon gekauft? wo steht deine zeitmaschine?

meinste nicht in so einem riesen zeitraum kann sich die qualität ändern? in der heutigen zeit werden start-ups in zwei jahren ja schon weltfirmen. hersteller haben meist mal einen griff ins klo und dann wird aber nachgebessert und draus gelernt.

wie kann man sich auf ewig so querstellen...


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Juli 2013)

Da es das slebe Case ist, und der selbe hersteller, udn die Kühlung vor einem jahr genauso Grottig war wie beim ersten mal, denke ich dass die Kühlung bei diesem Gerät uach nicht besser ist.

Und MEdion war vor 2jahren kein Start-up. 


Aber hauptsache erstmal die BEGRÜNDETE meinung eines anderen als niedermachen. 

Und dein letzter satz ist ja wohl absoluter bulshit. Normalerweise lernt man aus eigenen erfahrungen und den erfahrungen anderer.


Des weitern wird mein notebokk hier auch aufgezählt, vondaher wird von Medion/PCGH die assoziation mit den alten gesucht, aber wenn ich die verbindung bringe ist es falsch? ja ne is klar.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Games-Hardware-Brands-18366/News/PCGH-Notebook-1075314/


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Da es das slebe Case ist, und der selbe hersteller, udn die Kühlung vor einem jahr genauso Grottig war wie beim ersten mal, denke ich dass die Kühlung bei diesem Gerät uach nicht besser ist.
> 
> Und MEdion war vor 2jahren kein Start-up.
> 
> ...


 

mensch, da bellt ja einer 

mein cousin hat sich voriges jahr so einen medion gamer geholt, das ding rennt gut, obwohl er damit umgeht wie ********. ich hab das gleiche chassis aber von msi, kann da auch keine beanstandungen finden. 

ich hab grad mein 5. 2011er Board von Asus, werd ich mir asus wieder kaufen? ja, weil sie gut sind, sofern sie nicht wegen überzüchtung sterben 

P.S. zum letzten Satz:

vor 15Jahren war mal ne colaflasche vom werk zu fest verschraubt, deswegen habe ich niewieder diese marke gekauft, war ne frechheit.........


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (8. Juli 2013)

@ the.hai

ist der Sound im Medion auch von Dynaudio?!

Wenn nein: Ist er merklich schlechter als bei MSI?!


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2013)

> ist der Sound im Medion auch von Dynaudio?!


Welcher Hersteller drauf steht sagt weniger über die Qualität aus.


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (9. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller drauf steht sagt weniger über die Qualität aus.



Diese soll aber laut Notebookcheck bei Dynaudio ausgesprochen gut sein...


----------



## Ace-the-Ripper (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht gut aus  aber für mich kann der Bildschirm ruhig noch ne Nummer größer ausfallen


----------



## GTRblackKNIGHT (13. Juli 2013)

Hmmmm... mir sind 15" bei einem Notebook vollkommen ausreichend...

Denk' dran optimaler Bildeindruck 1m Diagonale auf 3m Entfernung...


----------



## AMD (30. Juli 2013)

@PCGH: Könnt ihr nicht auch mal ein kleines Notebook machen mitdem man auch etwas zocken kann? +.+
17,3" oder auch 15,6" immer mit in die Uni zu nehmen ist einfach nur nervig (Gewicht aber vorallem eben die Größe)... warum gibts nichtmal was vernüftiges für 11,6"? 12,5" oder auch noch im 13" Bereich...
Vorschlag: 11,6" + A6-5200


----------



## mannefix (30. Juli 2013)

Unter Last zu laut (3.1 sone) und etwas zu teuer für mein Budget


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2013)

AMD schrieb:


> @PCGH: Könnt ihr nicht auch mal ein kleines Notebook machen mitdem man auch etwas zocken kann? +.+
> 17,3" oder auch 15,6" immer mit in die Uni zu nehmen ist einfach nur nervig (Gewicht aber vorallem eben die Größe)... warum gibts nichtmal was vernüftiges für 11,6"? 12,5" oder auch noch im 13" Bereich...
> Vorschlag: 11,6" + A6-5200



So was würd ich ganz einfach lösen.
Für die Uni ein 300€ 12" AMD-Netbook mit ~8h Laufzeit und geringem Gewicht.
Und für Zuhause ein normales Desktop System mit einem 22 oder 24" Bildschirm (wo ich das Netbook ja auch anstecken kann).
Vom Preis kommst du da auf das selbe wie ein Gaming Notebook, hast aber viel mehr Vorteile.


----------



## xpSyk (21. September 2013)

Wieso haben die 770M mehr VRam als die normalen? o.0 Und wieso 16GB DDR-1333? Es wäre besser mit 8GB-1600 und ner besseren GraKa.


----------



## reaver48 (21. September 2013)

AMD schrieb:


> @PCGH: Könnt ihr nicht auch mal ein kleines Notebook machen mitdem man auch etwas zocken kann? +.+
> 17,3" oder auch 15,6" immer mit in die Uni zu nehmen ist einfach nur nervig (Gewicht aber vorallem eben die Größe)... warum gibts nichtmal was vernüftiges für 11,6"? 12,5" oder auch noch im 13" Bereich...
> Vorschlag: 11,6" + A6-5200


 
Wie wär´s denn mit... 
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P303 PRO Gaming Notebook 33,78cm (13.3")
das leistet mir hier gerade exzellente Dienste!

Eine Kooperation mit mySN wie vor 4 Jahren wäre generell mal wieder schön. Die damalige PCGH-Version des XMG6 hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch im Einsatz, bzw. stünde sogar gerade zum Verkauf. Bin von den ganzen MSI Barebones irgenwie ein wenig abgeneigt...


----------



## John-800 (21. September 2013)

Medion? bääääh..... Sowas nehm ich nur Geschenkt und hey ja mir hat wer ein C2D Notebook von Medion geschenkt "G" Da ist das Display gebrochen, aber mit einem gebrauchtem aus der Bucht wird's wieder fürs sparsames surfen tun 

Wenn ich mir mal balds ein Notebook zulegen sollte, dann eins mit Desktop gtx680 GPU Niveau und passendem herum ala 4x usb3 port, 256gb ssd, 4Gb ram reichen!, 17 - 19" display und vor allem nicht von Medion. Samsung oder may be HP, mal schauen.


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2013)

Ach, berichte doch mal von deinen praktischen Erfahrungen mit medion?

mein cousin hat ein erazer, super teil. ich hab das sogut wie baugleiche MSI, super teil....

Und ein Notebook auf gtx680 niveau? also dafür brauchste du minimum ein GTX770m SLI...(AMDs HD 8970M vs. Nvidias Geforce GTX 780M: Das Notebook Nexoc G730 im Test)

Das gerät hat dann eine größe und verbrauch, damit ist man keinesfalls mehr mobil. dafür das die mühle dann jenseits der 2500€ kostet? nee, da hol ich mir lieber nen prodigy (4670k+gtx770) und nen 24" Moni. das reicht für ne LAN zwecks transportfähigkeit. und kostet nichtmal annähernd soviel.


----------



## eRaTitan (21. September 2013)

Schick schick der neue PCGH-Lapi 
eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Essah88 (22. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Gamer Laptop bin mir in der Auswahl noch nicht so sicher.

weiß jemand ob der neue PCGH- Notebook besser ist als der Lenovo Y510p mit der GT 750M im SLI?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## xpSyk (22. September 2013)

Essah88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Gamer Laptop bin mir in der Auswahl noch nicht so sicher.
> 
> ...



GTX 750 SLI ? So ein Müll  
 schau dir mal z.B. ein MSI GE70 an.


----------

